# East Fortune Sunday market ?? Any good ?



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Can anyone tell Me if the Sunday market at East Fortune is any good ? Also is it open all year round as the net links say ???... Thanks.


----------



## Johnny50 (Apr 13, 2007)

Open all year round as far as i remember, but it's pretty dire these days.

Depends of there's anything in particular you're after.

Just along the road from me, but not been for a year or so.


----------



## Sessions (Jan 22, 2010)

I am heading along this weekend for a bit of a look around, what is it your after? I can have a look for you while im there


----------

